# Anyone try BalanceIt products or recipes?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've looked at this site before but haven't used it. I don't know anyone personally who has. It doesn't raise any red flags to me.

I've done some home-cooking for my dogs in the past; and it does take a fair amount of self-education and practice to feel comfortable with it. I actually always fed kibble for breakfast and did the home-cooked for a dinner meal.

It seems like the balanceIT program could take a lot of the guesswork out of the process; save you some time; and provide some assurance. I do know that Tufts University vet clinics endorse the balanceIT supplements.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually my vet recommended UC Davis nutrition services for the homemade diet. Anyone familiar with them?

I also read good things about Susan Wynn and I think she offers a homemade nutrition service for a fee also.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I contacted the company for more info on where/how the supplements are made and if there are studies showing the safety of the diet. 

Here's an example free recipe I just got. What do ya'll think

*BEEF & BARLEY VEGETABLE STEW FOR DOGS
generated by guest at BalanceIT.com*​The following homemade recipe was specially created for a 2 yr old spayed female dog. This recipe has been formulated for a healthy pet. she currently weighs 66 lb with a body condition score of 5/9. Based on her weight, her calculated energy requirement is around 1254.26 Calories daily. The following recipe provides 1258 Calories, enough for 1 day.
*HOMEMADE FOOD RECIPE* IngredientsGramsAmount(1)Carrots, cooked, boiled, drained, without salt64.7 g6 2/3tbsp(2)Squash, summer, zucchini, includes skin, cooked, boiled, drained, without salt90.0 g1/2of a cup, sliced(3)Tomatoes, red, ripe, cooked, stewed37.9 g3/8of a cup(4)Barley, pearled, cooked578.9 g3 11/16cup(5)Beef, ground, 85% lean meat / 15% fat, crumbles, cooked, pan-browned155.9 g5 1/2oz(6)Oil, corn, industrial and retail, all purpose salad or cooking2.8 g5/8of a tsp(7)Soup, beef broth or bouillon canned, ready-to-serve645.0 g2 11/16cup*PLUS*4 black scoop and 1 white scoop (18.04 gram) of *Balance IT® Canine* once a day

_1 bottle of Balance IT® Canine will last about 33 days_​
Per Above Recipe: 1258 Calories; 21% protein calories (264 Calories); 23% fat calories (289 Calories); 56% carbohydrate calories (705 Calories); 80.9% moisture. *Notes:* These percentages do not correspond to the percentages listed on commercially made food.
*Preparation Instructions:*
Pan brown the ground beef in a pan and drain the excess fat. Cook the barley per package instructions without any added salt. Boil or steam the carrots and zucchini and stew the tomatoes in water without any added salt. Once cooked measure out the beef, barley, carrots, zucchini, and tomatoes in the amounts above. Measure out the above amount of beef broth* and heat to a warm temperature on the stove or in the microwave as desired (take care to ensure that the broth is not too hot for feeding). Place the barley in a serving bowl and add the ground beef, vegetables, beef broth, oil, and the necessary supplement. Mix well to ensure that all essential nutrients are eaten.

*Please ensure that the broth does not contain added onion or garlic because these can be harmful to dogs.
*The recipe must be followed exactly. Any alteration in amount or substitution of ingredients may cause adverse health consequences.*
*Substitutions:*
Ingredients should not be substituted. Ingredients that may seem similar can vary greatly in the amounts and types of nutrients they provide. This is especially true of any vegetable oils used as they have very specific fatty acid profiles and changing from, say, corn oil to olive oil can make the diet potentially deficient in linoleic acid, while using walnut oil instead of corn oil would be okay. Please make additional recipes using the desired ingredient(s) or purchase and request a custom recipe setting if none exists with the desired ingredient(s).
*Measuring Ingredients:*
The fastest and most accurate way to measure the major ingredients in the recipe is to use a gram scale. These scales can be inexpensively purchased at office supply stores as well as at stores that sell kitchen supplies.

If a gram scale is not available, the common measure can be used. Some helpful common measure conversions: 1/16 cup = 1 tbsp, 1 tbsp = 3 tsp, 1 oz = 28.35 grams.
*Multiple Pets:*
Recipes are created for specific pets so it is usually best to have recipes created for each individual pet in a household. If you have other pets, please make a specific recipe(s) for them.
*Storage:*
Prepared food can be stored in the refrigerator for up to 3 days or frozen for up to 2 weeks. Do not reheat any food that already contains vitamin containing supplement(s) as heating vitamins can degrade them.
*Purchasing Supplements:*
Please use only the supplement type(s) that are called for in the above recipe. Substitutions should not be made, and could potentially lead to harmful effects or an improperly balanced recipe. Needed Balance IT® products can be purchased from BalanceIT.com or from veterinary clinics.


Needed human supplements can be purchased at most drugstores, some supermarkets, and online.


----------

